# 1 dead, 1 injured in Mercantile accident



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.nbc5i.com/news/9675248/detail.html
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa/latestnews/stories/wfaa060814_wz_mercantile.98ba728.html
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/081506dnmetmercax.985cfed.html


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Now both have died.


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

Another accident that has taken a life.
Last week electrocution was the big killer, looks like falls/fall on will be the big one this week.
Stay safe my Brothers and sisters!!!!!
Look up, look down, look all around, do your Jobsite Hazzard Analysis before you start work.


----------

